# Die Gilde Ahorn stellt sich vor !



## Anahi (12. Dezember 2006)

*Gilde:* Ahorn 
*Fraktion: * Horde 
*Server: * Neuer PVP Server 
*Member:* 45 (kann sich noch ändern) 
*Gildenhomepage:* www.ahorn.de.tf 
*Gildenforum:* www.ahorn.de.tf 
*Teamspeak:* Server zieht gerade um !
*Kontakt:* ICQ: 124 591 421 


*Willkommen im Informationsthread zur kommenden Burning Crusade Gilde; Ahorn. * 

Wir sind bisher eine kleine Gemeinschaft aus RL Freunden die Erfahrung in allen Raidinstanzen hat, da wir uns aber alle schulisch weiterbilden, wollen wir eine angenehme Gilde führen die sich untereinander gut verträgt und unter keinem Zeitdruck steht. Da wir aber noch eine relativ kleine Gilde sind suchen wir noch talentierte Mitspieler die mit uns die Scherbenwelt und deren darin enthaltenen Instanzen besuchen wollen. Dazu werden wir auf einem neu erscheinenden PVP Server spielen und der Horde angehören 

*Wir suchen: * 

- Spieler die sich in unsere Gilde ohne Probleme einfügen können 
- Spieler die sich als hilfsbereit erweisen 
- Spieler die sich benehmen können und somit auch mal den Erfolg anderer Leute oder Gilden ohne Probleme gönnen. 
- Spieler die ein gepflegtes RL Leben führen ) 
- Spieler die über ein Headset und TS2-Client verfügen 
- Spieler die oft online sind, und denn noch das RL pflegen. 
- Spieler die sich auf neue Freundschaften einstellen können 


*Wir suchen nicht: * 

- Spieler die extrem itemgeil sind bzw sich vor den Interessen des spätern Raids stellen.
- Spieler die Rufmord begehen oder die Gilde negativ repräsentiert.
- Spieler die arrogant sind und nicht andere Spieler mit Respekt behandeln.


*Was und von anderen zukünftigen BC-Gilden unterscheidet: * 

Unsere Mitglieder stehen beim leveln nicht unter einem enormen Zeitdruck. Trotz aller Tolleranz dem RL gegenüber legen wir wert auf konstante Aktivität und nehmen keine Member auf die nur 1 mal die Woche zum Spaß an der Freude on kommen.




*Ziele: * 

Unser primäres Ziel ist die lange Existenz der Gilde, was durch den Zusammenhalt untereinander gefördert werden kann. 
Unser sekundäres Ziel ist es, alle Endgame Instanzen zu bezwingen und sie auf den Farmstatus zu bringen. 


*Wir bieten: * 

- Teamspeakserver 
- Gildenhomepage 
- Gildenforum 
- Hilfbereitschaft 
- Erfahrung die wir mit euch Teilen wollen 
- Ein faires DKP System bei dem ihr auch mitwirken könnt. 


*Zur Bewerbung: * 

Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt? 
Dann bewerbt euch doch bei uns im Forum. Bitte schreibt noch eine ICQ,Skyp-Nummer oder TS-Ip dazu unter der wir euch erreichen können.

Bis bald 

Ahorn


----------



## Pi91 (12. Dezember 2006)

Falsches Forum,oder?
Und die Angabe Server ist etwas ungenau(neuer PvP-Server??, gibt es euch nun schon? oder werdet ihr euch noch gründen)


----------



## Influ (12. Dezember 2006)

Hi Pi91,

1. Ja falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte verschieben.

2. Server:  Neuer PVP Server  ( steht fast am beginn des Threads)

3. Falls es ungenau rübergekommen ist. Wir sind noch in der Gründungsphase.

mfg Influenzã


----------



## Pi91 (12. Dezember 2006)

Aha ok.
Ja ich bin etwas verwundert warscheinlich kapier ich grad irgendwas nicht^^.
Denn die nromalen Server haben ja Namen, kennst du sowas, Namen?^^
Naja ich glub da kommt noch irgendwer ders mir erklären wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Influ (12. Dezember 2006)

Pi91 schrieb:


> Aha ok.
> Ja ich bin etwas verwundert warscheinlich kapier ich grad irgendwas nicht^^.
> Denn die nromalen Server haben ja Namen, kennst du sowas, Namen?^^
> Naja ich glub da kommt noch irgendwer ders mir erklären wird
> ...




Es tut mir leid, aber ich sehe leider nicht in die Zukunft. Ansonsten würde ich dir alle neuen Servernamen aufschreiben, jedoch kennt die bisher noch kein Mensch!


----------



## White Jen (13. Dezember 2006)

Punkt für Influ^^


----------

